

Adobe sues Forever 21 for pirating Photoshop - pzxc
https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/29/7948241/forever-21-pirating-photoshop-adobe-corel-autodesk

======
FreakyT
I think that, in some sense, this represents an unavoidable consequence of
Adobe's "rental only"[1] system of selling their software. While the ability
to rent can be a good thing for some users, many people (including
businesses), don't want to pay an _effectively infinite_ cost for software.

Now, I'm not advocating piracy here -- the best thing that could happen is
that a competing company crops up and knocks down Adobe using good old
fashioned competition.

[1]: [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/07/photos...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/07/photoshop-cc-modest-upgrades-shackled-to-terrible-rental-
model/)

~~~
hobarrera
> many people (including businesses), don't want to pay an effectively
> infinite cost for software.

It's not like Adobe is the only software provider in the world and there's a
complete in-existence of competing products.

If you dislike the practices of a company, go to the competition with your
money. Committing crimes won't solve your problems in the long run,

~~~
FreakyT
> If you dislike the practices of a company, go to the competition with your
> money. Committing crimes won't solve your problems in the long run,

So, you mean _exactly_ what I wrote in the second paragraph of my original
comment? Perhaps you should read entire comments before disagreeing with them.

------
mindcrash
Apparently this article has been removed after it was published. (And quite
sloppy too, because Firefox is detecting a infinite redirect loop after you
click the link)

